# WW2 Japanese Buried Treasures



## Indiana (Jul 16, 2010)

Post deleted by Lazersteve


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 16, 2010)

If I didn't know any better I would think you are a spammer. 

Please limit your repeated posting of the same material unless it is relevant to an ongoing thread.

Steve


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 16, 2010)

May I humbly suggest that we show Mr. Indiana the door?
Now where did I put that ban button again??? :lol:


----------



## Indiana (Jul 16, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> If I didn't know any better I would think you are a spammer.
> Please limit your repeated posting of the same material unless it is relevant to an ongoing thread.
> Steve



Am a newbie here...I posted a thread which is about WW2 BURIED TREASURE that tackles relevant matter like GOLD, Buried treasure, remelting, selling and stuff.....Why am I accused being a spammer or posting not related to gold topic?


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 16, 2010)

Indiana said:


> lazersteve said:
> 
> 
> > If I didn't know any better I would think you are a spammer.
> ...



Because you posted it in three or four locations Why must you post this so many times, that is what spamming is.

Steve


----------



## Indiana (Jul 16, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > lazersteve said:
> ...



I posted two topics....WW2 Japanese Buried Treasures...and How to sell dore gold bars? 
Both are CLEARLY DIFFERENT TOPICS but the same gold source which is WW2 gold/treasure. Isn't it allowed to discuss TWO DIFFERENT TOPIC from the same gold source which is ww2 treasure/gold? I thought this is GOLD refining forum...topics in gold may come in different sources...mines, treasure and individuals isn't?

Its like discussing two topic on...digging and remelting....from Mining source. 
Is it not allowed here?


----------



## Indiana (Jul 16, 2010)

Steve,

BTW..dore gold bars or ww2 treasures....are mostly UNREFINED DORE GOLD which is 18k, 22k.....still suit to your GOLD REFINING FORUM topic, Isn't?


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 17, 2010)

Indiana,
You are becoming an obnoxious, undesirable person that is of little use to this forum. Please change your ways. I have no intentions of tolerating any further ill behavior on your part. 

Harold


----------



## Indiana (Jul 17, 2010)

Harold_V said:


> Indiana,
> You are becoming an obnoxious, undesirable person that is of little use to this forum. Please change your ways. I have no intentions of tolerating any further ill behavior on your part.
> Harold



Harold,
As a moderator in this forum, can you state a fact wherein I did some ill behavior here?
Or did I post a topic here ...that is not relevant to GOLD?

A US gold forum like these is expected to be...."free speech"..."democracy"..."presumed innocent until proven guilty"... and stuff. Accusing a forum member of ill doing or ill behavior W/O BASIS, is you think FAIR OR SIMPLY DICTATORIAL like saddam? :roll: 
If me or my topic here have no use in these forum, would it be proper if you let the forum member DECIDES if my post is relevant or not...by letting them ignore my post by not replying it?....or by moderating or banning it w/o basis?


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey, Noxx, have you heard this? :lol: 



Indiana said:


> A US gold forum like these is expected to be....



Actually it is an international forum run by a Canadian.

A little advice here, never pick a fight with the moderators. They are doing a great job here, keeping the forum in line. Fighting and arguing takes too long time so it's more effective to just ban people when they are too smart for their own good. Sometimes they come back when they have realized their mistake.
There is nothing like free speech and rights on a forum, you are here as a guest in Noxx forum. If you don't follow our rules here feel free to start another goldrefiningforum somewhere else on the net.

Just cool down before it's too late.

/Göran


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 17, 2010)

Indiana said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > Indiana,
> ...


You seem to be a little bit confused. I am the moderator here, you are not. 

The very fact that posts must be deleted is evidence that you are not behaving in keeping with what is expected of readers. Do understand, it is not me that is under the spy glass---I am one of the few that make decisions on this board---which includes if you stay or go. 



> A US gold forum like these is expected to be...."free speech"..."democracy"..."presumed innocent until proven guilty"... and stuff. Accusing a forum member of ill doing or ill behavior W/O BASIS, is you think FAIR OR SIMPLY DICTATORIAL like saddam? :roll:


Dream on. You can expect none of the above on this forum (although I'd like to think that those that are here with the right attitude receive all of it). It is not run as a democracy, nor is it owned by a US citizen. You are correct that it is an American forum in that Canada is very much a part of the North American continent.



> If me or my topic here have no use in these forum, would it be proper if you let the forum member DECIDES if my post is relevant or not...by letting them ignore my post by not replying it?....or by moderating or banning it w/o basis?


Had we allowed forum members to formulate our desired game plan, we likely would have tolerated considerable bad language and an open forum that discusses politics and religion along with the desired subject matter. 

The harsh reality is this forum is owned by a fine young man that has provided you with the opportunity to get further educated in the art of processing precious metals. You are a GUEST in his house. I, along with a select few, are appointed to insure that you behave. You will behave, or you will be banned. It's that simple. Any further smart mouthed comments from you will insure it will happen immediately, or the slightest challenge to the authority granted those of us that moderate will be considered due cause. It is because we hold a tight reign that this forum is successful. It weeds out the riff-raff that can't get along with those that are serious about their objective of processing precious metals. 

Now then, put your tail between your legs, post an apology for being disruptive, and start paying attention to accepted practice on this forum. This is your last opportunity to remain. I suggest you follow my advice to the letter if you prefer to be here. 

I must be losing my touch. I don't recall giving anyone a second chance. 

Harold


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 17, 2010)

> I must be losing my touch. I don't recall giving anyone a second chance.
> 
> Harold



Harold is going soft..NAAAAAAAAA can't possibly happen. 8) 

Fine wine mellows with time.


----------



## Indiana (Jul 18, 2010)

Harold,

Do you expect me to apologize on your "claim" ill behavior that I didn't do? :mrgreen: 

FYI, I posted a Gold stockpile picture....bcoz this thread is supposed to be about gallery of pictures or gold pictures.
Suddenly the moderator deleted my post bcoz i posted a gold stockpile picture on thread of picture gallery? Who did some ill - behavior here? I just comply the thread of posting gold picture...it was the moderator who committed a mistake of accusing me of doing ill-behavior?....since when posting gold picture on gold gallery picture become ill behavior? 

You are the one who should apologize for your mistake...not me. I maybe a guest in this forum, but it doesn't mean i will tolerate abuses or dictatorial ill behavior of moderator. 

You are the ones seems to be confused...we the forum members/guest is THE BOSS in every forum. We are the lifeblood of every forum, not the moderator. oks? We are the ones that makes the forum successful or not. You may have the banning power...but we have the power also to on keep on coming back, say what we want to say and stood what we believe is right, understand? :mrgreen:


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 18, 2010)

Indiana said:


> understand? :mrgreen:


Perfectly. 

Have a nice day.

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 18, 2010)

I find it interesting that readers had encouraged that Indiana be banned, that after he insisted that we, as moderators, shouldn't make that decision.

One thing I won't tolerate is a wise guy. This reader was given every opportunity to reign in and become a useful member of this forum. He chose to keep running his mouth instead of taking advantage of the opportunity. I must say, he was one of the most defiant of individuals with which I have had to deal. 

I ask readers to keep a sharp lookout for any attempt on his behalf to return. If you suspect a newly registered reader is the same guy, please let one of the moderators know immediately. 

Thanks. 

We've worked hard to keep this forum on topic and running without a lot of drama. As long as we stay the course, you can expect to have a place where all can learn that is as good as they get. Should we allow people that appear to have no respect for convention to impose their endless mindless posting, shifting emphasis away from our chosen subject matter, I see a slow decline in our future. 

I feel it's safe to say that readers, here, have every possible right they can expect in being able to express their views, so long as they are in keeping with the theme of the forum, and their comments are within legal parameters, or not such that they put others at risk. When any single individual considers themselves above the simple rules of the board, they have outlived their welcome by a large margin. 

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Harold,I was getting really tired of that guy.
oks?

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 18, 2010)

if the moderator became abusive...who will moderate the moderator?


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 18, 2010)

bekhter01 said:


> if the moderator became abusive...who will moderate the moderator?




Our moderators have all our trust. If they become abusive to
someone,it means they totally deserved what they got.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 18, 2010)

*Our moderators have all our trust. If they become abusive to
someone,it means they totally deserved what they got.*

You mean the moderator deserve to be called abusive bcoz the forum members trust them?


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 18, 2010)

bekhter01 said:


> *Our moderators have all our trust. If they become abusive to
> someone,it means they totally deserved what they got.*
> 
> You mean the moderator deserve to be called abusive bcoz the forum members trust them?




You couldn't even wait a day to rejoin the forum with a new name?
You really deserve to be banned permanently.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 18, 2010)

Indiana said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > Indiana,
> ...



Ill behaviour?
There you go.: black market, tax evasion, corrupt government, stealing stolen goods and so on. No place for those types of discussion here.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 20, 2010)

Last thing before this thread can be locked. Harolds decision was right. Individual posting here is nothing more than scammer. I did little google-research and put in "yamashita treasure" and term which our helpless friend used so often and that is "oks"...
Guess what? 
http://forum.japantoday.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=15912
http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/hoax/forums/viewthread/6481/P187/#304679
http://thunting.com/smf/yamashita_treasure/evidence_of_yamashita_treasure_recovery-t5194.140.html;wap2=
http://www.pinoyexchange.com/forums/showthread.php?t=301896&page=2
http://www.treasurehunting.com/2008/01/02/warning-the-philippines-now-have-treasure-hunting-restrictions/
and many more.... LMAO

There are few links comming up with same garbage as he was trying to sell here. In some of them he even listing 122 treasure sites with tonnage of gold sitting there from one to over hundred tons of gold. Some people are clearly more than stup*d. 
(Cant help myself I am sorry for that last word)


----------



## Noxx (Aug 12, 2010)

bekhter01 said:


> if the moderator became abusive...who will moderate the moderator?



I will. But I selected them for a good reason. I give them all my trust and I don't have to worry, since this forum is being moderated like I want it to be.


----------



## nickvc (Aug 12, 2010)

Noxx said:


> bekhter01 said:
> 
> 
> > if the moderator became abusive...who will moderate the moderator?
> ...


Now that's the final word :lol:


----------

